# Gastric Bypass Surger May 28th



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

I have about 12 more days until my gastric bypass surgery. This has been a long time coming. I am now going through a 14 days of a pre-surgery, high protein liquid diet that is to rid my liver of fat and make it more pliable for the surgery. 

I am more than ready for this. I have carefully planned and organized everything. I know the surgery is painful and that my recovery will take weeks but I am looking forward to the time off. I have saved vacation and have short term disability which will cover me after vacation is spent. 

I have been working so hard the last few months, almost 60 hours a week for several weeks. 

After I dropped about half my weight, I will buy my little farm I have been working and saving for. My weight had it so that I was limited to what I could do physically for a long time. That is all about to change. 

I am anxious to be back gardening and canning again. This time around I am going to do some soapmaking and some goat cheese making.

I would love to communicate to others who are post-surgery.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Angela I wish you well with your surgery. I have some friends that have had the lap band surgery. They have lost lots of weight. Two of the ladies in my weight loss group has had the surgery. One a couple years ago and the other one just last Jan. She has lost almost 40 lbs. since Jan.

I know what you mean about your weight limiting what you can do. I've lost about 70 lbs. and now my knees don't hurt when I go up and down steps anymore. I don't know your age, but I will be 64 in Nov. and It took me 15 months to loose the 70 lbs. I didn't have the surgery, but my dr. and I talked about it because of my health. I decided I would try and do it without the surgery. If I couldn't do it this time (I had tried more times than I could remember before) I would have the lap band. Keep us posted.

Ruby


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Praying that all goes well for you today .


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Ruby said:


> Angela I wish you well with your surgery. I have some friends that have had the lap band surgery. They have lost lots of weight. Two of the ladies in my weight loss group has had the surgery. One a couple years ago and the other one just last Jan. She has lost almost 40 lbs. since Jan.
> 
> I know what you mean about your weight limiting what you can do. I've lost about 70 lbs. and now my knees don't hurt when I go up and down steps anymore. I don't know your age, but I will be 64 in Nov. and It took me 15 months to loose the 70 lbs. I didn't have the surgery, but my dr. and I talked about it because of my health. I decided I would try and do it without the surgery. If I couldn't do it this time (I had tried more times than I could remember before) I would have the lap band. Keep us posted.
> 
> Ruby


Ruby...congratulations on your hard work and success!
I'm older than I want to admit and need to lose weight, too.

It's encouraging to read that you're never too old to fight the battle and win.

Stef


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Stef. Even after a person reaches their goal weight it is still a struggle. You have to change your eating habits. I could very easily go back to my old ways of eating and gain it all back and more.


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

Well I am home and well into my recovery. I lost 27 lbs doing the pre surgery liquid protein diet and have lost 40lbs since the surgery. I am now beginning to each solid foods. I am up and moving around and can definitely feel lighter. I move better. 

My daughter, Alexandria has followed suit by cutting down on her eating and I can say I am very impressed with her efforts and the fact that she is working out every evening in her room.

I am following all my Drs instructions and taking my supplements and eating like I should. I feel great. It will not be long before I will have lost enough that I can buy that homestead and get to work fixing it up. I am still holding out for an old farm house.

Thank you for the private messages of support. They meant so much to me.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad to hear things are working out for you! I hope you get that old farm house, too, I sure love mine!

And it's one way to never run out of work to do too!

Cathy


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yippee! I'm so glad it is working out for you. You must feel great.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Congratulations. Keep up the great work. Isn't being in less pain liberating?


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

good for you, my friend CJ is having it in August and my friend Tracey had it a few years ago..she looks fabulous


----------



## pioneermom (Aug 19, 2009)

i had it done about 17 years ago...something went wrong, i gianed 40 lbs in 6 months, thehy said they thought it came apart, and I refused to be operated on again. happily the last 6 months I have lost 51. lbs so i am pleased, but it is a struggle at times to continue when my fibro gets bad. and stress too. BUT...im trying to stay away from the t.v. and go forward in life. im down from 280 to 229, and loseing. with fibro one hurts all the time during the worst days. BUT my hip and knees arent as bad as they were and I feel better about how I look and feel and it reflects all things....atitude also!!!!


----------



## pioneermom (Aug 19, 2009)

i had it done about 17 years ago...something went wrong, i gianed 40 lbs in 6 months, thehy said they thought it came apart, and I refused to be operated on again. happily the last 6 months I have lost 51. lbs so i am pleased, but it is a struggle at times to continue when my fibro gets bad. and stress too. BUT...im trying to stay away from the t.v. and go forward in life. im down from 280 to 229, and loseing. with fibro one hurts all the time during the worst days. BUT my hip and knees arent as bad as they were and I feel better about how I look and feel and it reflects all things....atitude also!!!!SO, be peositive, Im so glad it worked for you and that you feel beter and are able to do Homesteading...which is the best ever...


----------

